# Nom de cette application



## Pooki (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un serait il me dire qu'elle est l'App sur l'iPhone de droite dans la vidéo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh0VX74alwk


----------



## pickwick (26 Août 2009)

Ce pourrait être PocketGuitar mais je ne suis pas tout à fait certain


----------



## Pooki (26 Août 2009)

Non, c'est pas ça. Je dispose déjà de Pocket Guitar.
Visiblement c'est plus un logiciel de MAO


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

As-tu fais un tour sur le site de  iband ?
Ils parlent de Guitarist de MooCowMusic. Que tu peux trouver ici.


----------

